# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  No smoking in Polish

## Ilkay

Can someone tell me how to say "No smoking!" in Polish?

----------

I'm not sure but it is -- nie palic!   ::

----------

or "ZAKAZ PALENIA" if you want to put it on the wall

----------

